# Forge World: Chaos Knight and Nurgle Prince



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Some more love for Chaos is here from Forge World! This time in the form of the long-awaited Chaos Knight and some Nurgle Prince I'm sure other people care about :laugh:.

CHAOS KNIGHT






















> Cruel, self-serving and revelling in the slaughter and destruction of the battlefield, Chaos Knights are the antithesis of their loyal kin of the noble Imperial Houses. Allied to the Ruinous Powers, these Knights Paladin, armed with rapid-fire battle cannon, and Knights Errant, mounted with armour- melting thermal cannon, now bear the blasphemous panoply of their new masters, the vestiges of their previous allegiances having been unceremoniously ripped from their blood-stained carapaces.
> 
> These vile engines of destruction will have had many gifts bestowed upon them in return for their devotion to the dark gods. Some Chaos Knights may be refitted with powerful and tainted weaponry, augmenting their already fearsome strength in close combat with foe-reaper chainswords, barbarous corruptions of reaper chainswords adapted to gouge and eviscerate all who get within their reach. Whilst those who have given themselves over fully to one of the Chaos gods receive malevolent powers, granting them unnatural and terrifying abilities that few can match and defend against.
> 
> ...



COR'BAX UTTERBLIGHT





















> Called forth by the dark rites of the traitorous Word Bearers Legion, the Ruinstorm unleashed a vast horde of the malevolent denizens of the Warp upon the Imperium. Most deadly amongst them were those that came to be known as the Daemon Princes of the Ruinstorm, and counted amongst their number was the vile, pestilent and ever-hungry Cor’bax Utterblight.
> 
> Those who have witnessed this loathsome disciple of Nurgle in action tell of a tidal wave of rot and disease which spills before Cor’bax as he enters the battlefield. Life corrupts at his touch, and any mortals unfortunate enough to survive are snapped up whole within his gaping maw to slowly perish and fuel the gifts of Nurgle Cor’bax will generously bestow upon the next world he attacks.
> 
> ...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally... I have been wanting one of these for ages, the only thing i don't like is the face of the knight


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

With luck there will be some of the original faceplates on the sprues that come with the kit.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I still love that Nurgle Prince. Shame I'm planning on playing loyalists.

As for the knight it looks like I expected, not really blown away by it tbh. For those concerned if this is like other FW kits I've bought over the years it will contain all the Knight sprues and the extra bits in resin in the same pack.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Who the fuck decided a rolling mass of goo should be I9?!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That Daemon...

BEST DAEMON MODEL EVER!! If they had put even 1/10th of the thought this guy got into Samus, he wouldn't be awful.


LotN


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

So now that Khorne and nurgle have 2 princes each, do we reckon the morons at FW could look at the remaining gods?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Totally underwhelmed by yet another spotty, weeping, drooling Nurgle model. Been done to death by FW/GW, and several third parties. Yawn.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Orochi said:


> So now that Khorne and nurgle have 2 princes each, do we reckon the morons at FW could look at the remaining gods?


2 each? Who are the ones not corbax and samus?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I want to like the Deamon Prince until I remember it's pretty much the same as every other Nurgle 'Deamon Prince type model that gets released by them or third parties. 

But it bugs me because like others have said, there are two other gods, not just that but those two gods barley have the exposure in terms of models that Khorne and Nurgle have.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Did FW contract out that god awful Daemon Prince to a child with playdoh.

It is becoming boring as batshit over there at FW.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> 2 each? Who are the ones not corbax and samus?


the two non-named princes for both Khorne and Nurgle.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Work out who it was while at forgeworld today collecting my knight. Uraka and Mamon from the SOV and IA13 books.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Orochi said:


> the two non-named princes for both Khorne and Nurgle.


They are named, in the IA 13 volume. Mamon is the nurgle guy, and totally effing OP, and the Khorne guy is Uraka the Warfiend, also, pretty OP.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

whittsy said:


> Uraka the Warfiend, also, pretty OP.


A 200 point unwinged Khorne Daemonprince, with T5 (and no Eternal Warrior), 4 wounds and 3+ save with a STR-, AP2, fleshbane, decapitating blow axe and no shooting? I'm not seeing the OP in that one.



whittsy said:


> Mamon is the nurgle guy, and totally effing OP,


Now this guy seems more like it. 220 points, WS & BS 7, T7, 5 wounds, 5++ and FnP. He has a Poisoned (2+) rule and a flamer with AP3 and poison 2+. Still unwinged though, so will be a bullet magnet.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

whittsy said:


> They are named, in the IA 13 volume. Mamon is the nurgle guy, and totally effing OP, and the Khorne guy is Uraka the Warfiend, also, pretty OP.


Meh, didn't know that.

Besides, my original point was that the other 2 Gods do not have princes in the FW line.


----------



## buketgutz deffsneaka (May 26, 2015)

but i just like the pictures....


----------



## buketgutz deffsneaka (May 26, 2015)

but i just like the pictures....
:shok:


----------

